# Internet veikala atbalsts >  rekins par pasutijumu

## juris90

pasutiju tevalo dazadas lietas kuru starpa bija *http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=20/100*  a man rekinu atsutija bez positiv20. nav divaini, jo kad pasutiju preces tad positiv 20 noliktava bij kadas 20 pudeles un ari tagad vinjsh ir pasutams. bet rekina vinju nepielika?

----------


## Vinchi

Kolēģis vienkārši nokļūdijās, tev tiks nosūtīts jauns rēķins.

----------


## juris90

a nu ta skaidrs citadi kad pasutiju maksa bija 13ls ar kapeikam bet kad piesutija rekinu tad tikai 8ls ar kapeikam. es jau ar domaju ka nokljudijas tapec vakar aizsutiju velvienu pasutijumu tam pasham precem.  ::  
tad atliek gaidit tikai cik ilgi?

----------


## juris90

nebutu slikti ja man pateiktu *kad*?  ::  gribu ceturtdien sanjemt savu pasutijumu!lai brivdienas varetu kaut ko darit!  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Rīt no rīta saņemsi svaigu rēķinu  :: 
Domāju ka līdz nedēļas nogalei saņemsi preci  ::

----------


## juris90

butu ljoti jauki tad, ja man rit atsutitu rekinu tad es ar rit samaksatu lai 4 dien jau sanjemtu savu pasutijumu. gribas jau sakt meginat kodinat plates  ::   ::   ::

----------

